

Ask HN: Best books / lectures / lessons on game theory? - fidgross

I'd like to better understand the practical implications of game theory, particularly as they relate to investing decisions and market psychology.  Any suggestions?
======
a-fstr
Check out <http://academicearth.org/courses/game-theory>.

It's real Yale course on Game Theory over at Academic Earth

------
papaf
Essentials of Game Theory (Kevin Leyton-Brown, Yoav Shoham) is a good
introduction to the mathematics -- enough to scare me away from going any
deeper and made me appreciate why people get Nobel prizes in this field.

------
eyecon
If you have a practical application in mind (or something other than an urge
to show off mathematical prowess), I'd recommend Bruce Bueno de Mesquita's new
book, The Predictioneer's Game.

------
Bretthuneycutt
The leading introductory book is A. Dixit and S. Skeath, Games of Strategy,
Norton, 2nd edition. It's a very good, easy read.

